# Grubhub timeout



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Got into a 1.5 hour block. First order very nice, short pu/do. $9. Next order right away, $4 for 12 miles total. Decline. Never got another order after that.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Well what's your guarantee in your market? With 1.5 hrs I would not expect more than 2 pings


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

$10. With 50% accepted, bye to guarantee. Every time I had a block it was nonstop orders. Even before completed deliveries.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh ok here its $9 with 85% acceptance rate kind of have to accept everyone


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I kinda new. Maybe they were giving me gravy now it’s time for reality


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

You should be running multiply apps at once. If Grubhub slow then turn on the others. If you are doing a uber eats delivery and get a really good one with Grubhub after, just stop taking orders from uber eats and do Grubhub again or stack the orders.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Yes I’m doing that at night with DD and PM. I can pause those apps. Not sure how to do that on GH. I guess I can just reject an order if I’m on another delivery. But really don’t want to. I also don’t want to get stuck on a nightmare order while on another trip. The GH were just short blocks for lunch. I see how GH is this weekend because I have a couple of 6 hour dinner/evening blocks.


----------

